# Felling saw...best size?



## TreeandLand (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm looking for a powerful felling saw that can take a 20" bar. The one drawback of the big saws is the weight. A Husky 372 is about 14lbs and $800. Are there any good saws for about $600 with 60cc or more? I'm hoping for a Husky or Jonsered.
Also....is 60cc a good size, or is it far better to have 72cc? Anyone have experience with these size saws, and what are your opinions?


----------



## garyischofield (Apr 18, 2010)

*personal preference*

Are you only felling,felling and limbing/how much limbing?Hardwood,softwood?Terrain,Altitude,sharpening skills,dirty or clean wood.Last year for the first time ,I felled Hardwood sawlogs with a modded 5100.Gave up a lot on the felling cuts.Limbing down to a 5-6" top with a 65-70 cc. saw wore me out late in the day.Kept 3 different sized saws on the skidder.In the end I predominantly used the 5100's.Oh yeah,did I mention age.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 18, 2010)

I have been using a husky 365sp for the last month and I have to say it has grown on me, it is no 372xp mind you but still a nice saw.


----------



## TreeandLand (Apr 18, 2010)

That sounds like the size saw I want. However, I have a 2010 price list for Huskys and the 365sp is not listed. The models in that range are just the 359, 460 Rancher, 570, 357xp, and 372xp.
Jonsered has the cs 2165 which is a 65 cc saw and weighs 13lbs. That looks like a great saw but the husky 359 is 59 cc, 12lbs and costs $200 less. I think I might get that one. 





flushcut said:


> I have been using a husky 365sp for the last month and I have to say it has grown on me, it is no 372xp mind you but still a nice saw.


----------



## TreeandLand (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you guys know if modern Jonsered saws are identical to Huskys? I ask this because I think Husky parts are easier to find than Jonsered. But, if they are interchangable this is not an issue.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 18, 2010)

Treeandland that is because husky stopped making them but you can still purchase them through ebay. I bought mine last month for $519 new from a guy in N.Y. I have it set up with a 24" bar with full comp chisel I would like to see how it does with full skip chisel. I would say if you want one act now. It is a saw that can be built up or down in cc's if you want but why go down in cc's.


----------



## garyischofield (Apr 18, 2010)

*365 husky*

A website I was on recently, has some 365s for $549?Seems like a decent price.Not a 72 cc.saw but real decent.Pm me .


----------



## Gunther274 (Apr 28, 2010)

Jonsered 2165. Same as a 365. Pulls a 24" through trunks with ease.


----------



## PaulPollard (May 1, 2010)

Hmmm. I am thinking about getting 2 saws, one for felling and one for everything else. A MS200 and a MS200T? Interchangeable parts if one breaks would be handy but they are kind of pricey.


----------



## Thorcw (May 1, 2010)

I have a prted 359 and for both limbing and felling its a workhorse. I run 110 in all my power equipment (more cost on fuel less maintainence is my theory). I would highly recommend the 359


----------



## electrictrimmer (May 2, 2010)

We have used the 365 husky for years for cutting brush to felling 40 inch trees and limbing as well, even in a tree. Great saw, highly reccommended. The 372 is a beast will turn a 20'' bar like its nothing. We have recently went to the 570 husky and it took a little while to grow on me, but it sure has. That thing is heavier than the 365, fatter handle, quiter and less vibration, not to mention the power. This is the saw I now recommend, the only problem is the weight. Good luck shopping. By the way any timber compnay I have worked for uses a 24'' bar on a stihl 460. Seems to be a good combination.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 2, 2010)

I love the Stihl MS441.
Jeff


----------



## TreePointer (May 2, 2010)

I know you stated that you prefer Husky/Jonsered, so don't ever pick up a Stihl MS361/362.  It pulls a 20" full-comp chain (7-tooth sprocket) through any hardwood with great antivibe, good fuel ecomomy, and less weight than any 70cc saw. 

If you regularly need to run a bigger bar in hardwoods, go with a larger displacement saw.


----------



## trost66 (May 2, 2010)

I would have to second this. I just love my ms362. Have a 026 pro,046,ms660 and a ms880. I would have to say the ms 362 is a great all around saw. Its have enough power for the big stuff and it is light enough for anything else. I love to use it to cut alot of firewood just becuase of he weight and power. great saw





TreePointer said:


> I know you stated that you prefer Husky/Jonsered, so don't ever pick up a Stihl MS361/362.  It pulls a 20" full-comp chain (7-tooth sprocket) through any hardwood with great antivibe, good fuel ecomomy, and less weight than any 70cc saw.
> 
> If you regularly need to run a bigger bar in hardwoods, go with a larger displacement saw.


----------



## pbtree (May 4, 2010)

flushcut said:


> I have been using a husky 365sp for the last month and I have to say it has grown on me, it is no 372xp mind you but still a nice saw.



I agree - been running a 365 for years, and it is a darn good unit.


----------



## pbtree (May 4, 2010)

TreeandLand said:


> That sounds like the size saw I want. However, I have a 2010 price list for Huskys and the 365sp is not listed. The models in that range are just the 359, 460 Rancher, 570, 357xp, and 372xp.
> Jonsered has the cs 2165 which is a 65 cc saw and weighs 13lbs. That looks like a great saw but the husky 359 is 59 cc, 12lbs and costs $200 less. I think I might get that one.



This is the Husky saw, in red Jonsered clothing. They are a different unit than the 359


----------



## Cage116 (May 11, 2010)

TreeandLand said:


> That sounds like the size saw I want. However, I have a 2010 price list for Huskys and the 365sp is not listed. The models in that range are just the 359, 460 Rancher, 570, 357xp, and 372xp.
> Jonsered has the cs 2165 which is a 65 cc saw and weighs 13lbs. That looks like a great saw but the husky 359 is 59 cc, 12lbs and costs $200 less. I think I might get that one.



I have a Husky 359 with a 20" b/c and full of fuel and oild it weighs 17.5 lbs...


----------



## Cage116 (May 11, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> I know you stated that you prefer Husky/Jonsered, so don't ever pick up a Stihl MS361/362.  It pulls a 20" full-comp chain (7-tooth sprocket) through any hardwood with great antivibe, good fuel ecomomy, and less weight than any 70cc saw.
> 
> If you regularly need to run a bigger bar in hardwoods, go with a larger displacement saw.



The MS 361 was/is an awesoem saw. I have not run an MS 362 but from holding them at my local Stihl dealer they feel the same bulk/weight as an 372xp. Which brings in the question why would you buy a 60cc saw that is roughly the same size as a 70cc saw?


----------



## TreePointer (May 11, 2010)

Cage116 said:


> The MS 361 was/is an awesoem saw. I have not run an MS 362 but from holding them at my local Stihl dealer they feel the same bulk/weight as an 372xp. Which brings in the question why would you buy a 60cc saw that is roughly the same size as a 70cc saw?



You have a good point. I've picked up a 362 but haven't run one yet, either. My understanding is that it has a little more grunt than the 361, better fuel economy, and a touch more weigh, but still is lighter than a 372XP (even though not by much). I was attempting to meet the OP's parameters of a $600 saw, 20" bar, and 60+cc with the 361 and threw in the 362 since it's Stihl's replacement. What I really like about the 361 is that if I only have one saw, I can buck and *limb* with it during long cutting sessions, which is something I can't say for the 372XP or even the MS290 (20", .063 is a heavy combo).


----------



## Cage116 (May 12, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> You have a good point. I've picked up a 362 but haven't run one yet, either. My understanding is that it has a little more grunt than the 361, better fuel economy, and a touch more weigh, but still is lighter than a 372XP (even though not by much). I was attempting to meet the OP's parameters of a $600 saw, 20" bar, and 60+cc with the 361 and threw in the 362 since it's Stihl's replacement. What I really like about the 361 is that if I only have one saw, I can buck and *limb* with it during long cutting sessions, which is something I can't say for the 372XP or even the MS290 (20", .063 is a heavy combo).



AMEN brother! The 361 was such a nice saw it had all the power to fell big stuff and it made an excellant limbing saw. I didnt mind carrying it all day but the 362 seems heavy to me and I know that any more weight beyond what the 361 was almost doesnt make a 60cc saw worth owning when you can have the power and speed of 70cc's. I am currently running a 359 and i am not happy with it. The thing is heavy (17 lbs with 20"b/c and gas and oil and crap under clutch cover) and down on power compared to other 60cc saws. I love 60 cc saws but when they start gettin heavier than 70cc saws i dunno if they are worth it....


----------



## fishercat (May 12, 2010)

*best all around felling saw in New England.............*

would have be a 372xp with a 24" bar and chain.


----------



## D&B Mack (May 12, 2010)

I personally like the 460, some feel it is too heavy though which I understand. I like the practical bar range it can handle though. Depends on the application. If I was doing more urban tree work, I would stick with the 360 series.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (May 12, 2010)

If you want an actual felling saw i suggest you pick up a bar at least 32 inches long...lol. 372 xp would be ok i guess, you should get a 066 though.


----------



## newlotstolearn (May 19, 2010)

I have used mostly the husky 365 with a 24" bar. I love it. Im not the most experienced, but it works well for me, both felling and limbing and bucking. I got so comfortable with it in just a few months, I don't want to have to use any other saw. Im still learning a lot, and I think its a great saw to learn with.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 19, 2010)

This is the last time respond on this thread- a MS441 can change your mind. Oh, in my opinion. Lots of size options and great power.
Jeff


----------



## tree md (May 19, 2010)

I liked my 441 when I had it. I prefer the 044 I have now. However, for the price range and displacement you asked about the 361. As has been mentioned, it pulls a 20" bar and chain no problem. Dandy mid range saw.


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 19, 2010)

Best all around for me is a 460 with a 28" bar. Opinions are like A-holes though. Note: I'm only on a 13 saw plan, lol.


----------



## Rftreeman (May 21, 2010)

I've got a Husqvarna 359 with a gutted muffler that runs a 20" and 24" bar, bought it used...


----------



## TXTreeSurgeon (May 23, 2010)

I just bought a MS 362 with a 20" bar for $665. I took it out cutting for a few hours yesterday and I am in love. At first I wanted the MS 260Pro because it was so light, but some guys on here convinced me to go with a 362. I couldn't be happier with my purchase. I don't notice the extra weight when I am cutting, but I sure do notice the extra power! That saw cuts through 20" wood like butter. I felled a few trees with it and I couldn't believe how fast it cut through them. The saw had enough power to pull the bar into the tree when I was cutting a felling notch so that I didn't have to push or pull the saw really hard as I was cutting. The 362 weighs 13lbs, which I think is pretty reasonable for a saw that has 4.6hp. The saw is exceptionally well-balanced. I am sure the XP saws are excellent as well, but I can only speak for the Stihl. I will be writing a full review after I get some more cutting time in with the saw and get the opportunity to try some different chains.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 23, 2010)

TXTreeSurgeon said:


> I just bought a MS 362 with a 20" bar for $665. I took it out cutting for a few hours yesterday and I am in love. At first I wanted the MS 260Pro because it was so light, but some guys on here convinced me to go with a 362. I couldn't be happier with my purchase. I don't notice the extra weight when I am cutting, but I sure do notice the extra power! That saw cuts through 20" wood like butter. I felled a few trees with it and I couldn't believe how fast it cut through them. The saw had enough power to pull the bar into the tree when I was cutting a felling notch so that I didn't have to push or pull the saw really hard as I was cutting. The 362 weighs 13lbs, which I think is pretty reasonable for a saw that has 4.6hp. The saw is exceptionally well-balanced. I am sure the XP saws are excellent as well, but I can only speak for the Stihl. I will be writing a full review after I get some more cutting time in with the saw and get the opportunity to try some different chains.



What is wrong with you guys buying these saws with a 20" bar? MS200T does that, is it the money?
Jeff


----------



## tree md (May 23, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> What is wrong with you guys buying these saws with a 20" bar? MS200T does that, is it the money?
> Jeff



Sure the 200 will pull a 20" bar but it is used for a different application than the ground saw. Who says you have to have one saw for everything??? I have multiple saws for multiple applications. I don't have the 362 but I do have a 361 and love it. I run mine with a 20" bar as well. I've got a 192 with a 14" bar, a 200 with a 14" bar, a 260 with a 16" bar, 361 with a 20" bar and an 044 with a 25" bar and a 36" bar when I need it. I've got a saw for every situation and cover just about all the work I do where I'm at. I could use a 100cc class saw for stumping. I priced a 660 yesterday at a thousand but I am kind of waiting on a friend that is building a Husky 395. I am planning on buying that one when he gets it built.


----------



## TXTreeSurgeon (May 23, 2010)

Why would I buy a a 59cc/4.6hp saw instead of a 35cc/2.1hp saw to run a 20" bar? Are you kidding me? I would like to have a 200T for situations where I need a super-light saw, but I am not about to put a 20" bar on it. I could probably get away with towing a cord of wood with my honda civic... if I went 10mph downhill with the wind at my back. This guy wants a saw for felling trees, not for trimming hedges.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 23, 2010)

MS441.
Jeff


----------

